# Seiko 6138-3002 Bracelet Split Pin Size



## Highbuck (Feb 12, 2011)

While resizing the bracelet on my recently procured Seiko 6138-3002, one of the split pins came out in pieces. Does anyone know what size split pins are used? Thanks, Chatleyg


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Highbuck said:


> While resizing the bracelet on my recently procured Seiko 6138-3002, one of the split pins came out in pieces. Does anyone know what size split pins are used? Thanks, Chatleyg


If you mean the spring bar that fits through the bracelet end piece that connects it to the watch then I use 22mm spring bars on all 6138-3xxxs aswell as 6139-6xxxs(Pepsi's). They can be bought cheaply from ebay or Cousins UK, Â£2.00 I think. I've had some from Cousins, think their part no. is S190CS. I also get them from Jules Borel in the US where they are a little cheaper and I think the part number is A190CS. Hope this helps.


----------



## Highbuck (Feb 12, 2011)

Paul 66 Thanks for the response. I am looking for information on the split pins that are used to hold the removable links in the bracelet. Highbuck


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul.

Take a look at this borrowed side-on photo of a 6138-3002:










In it you can just make out the head of a 'split pin', in one of the adjustment links.

I came across these when dismantling the bracelet on my Titanium 7A38-7030 to clean it.

If this is what the OP is referring to, you can get them from Cousins too - they stock a multitude of sizes.

Edit: Hah. Don't know the first thing about 6138's and 6139's - but still sussed it. :grin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Highbuck. Question for you - what is the *exact* overall width of the adjustment links ? :huh:

Stay reading, and keep refreshing this thread.









C'Mon Highbuck .... I'm waiting for your answer. :sweatdrop:

O.K.. Fed up of waiting. 

It's highly likely that they're either 0.90mm or 1.0mm diameter, and probably the one you need is 15mm or 16mm long.

Suggest you save this link before a mod deletes it: :naughty: -------- IF YOU KNOW ITS AGAINST THE RULES DONT POST THE LINK....... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Highbuck said:


> Paul 66 Thanks for the response. I am looking for information on the split pins that are used to hold the removable links in the bracelet. Highbuck


I can't help you with the bracelet pin but I'm sure these must be fairly easy to find. If I were you I would email or phone a watch part supplier and hopefully they can sort this out for you!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> I can't help you with the bracelet pin but I'm sure these must be fairly easy to find.


Paul - as per phone call hone1:










15mm long and 0.9mm Ã˜ sounds about right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help you with the bracelet pin but I'm sure these must be fairly easy to find.
> ...


Thats the boy!!!!!!!! Going to order some of these for myself........good work Holmes


----------



## Highbuck (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Paul66 and Seiko7A38Fan, those are exactly what I need. I will place an order in the morning.

Highbuck


----------

